# Secret documents still turning up...



## gumbyk (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm amazed that even 100 years on, there are still documents surfacing..

Man discovers WWI documents Government wanted destroyed (From Ledbury Reporter)


----------



## davebender (Mar 17, 2013)

German WWI mobilization plan wasn't made public until 2004. Document BA-MA RH 61/v.96 was found in a Potsdam army archive during 1996.


----------



## Readie (Mar 19, 2013)

Astonishing news.
I wonder if we ever see all the documents?
Cheers
John


----------



## davebender (Mar 19, 2013)

I doubt it. Many are deliberately destroyed to avoid future embarrassment.

For example...
28 June 1914. 
Serbian terrorist Gavrilo Princip murders Archduke Franz Ferdinand and his wife.

20 to 23 July 1914.
French President Poincare meets with Russian government in St. Petersburg. 
(France and Russia were military allies from 1892 onward)

Notes and/or official minutes of this international meeting on the eve of WWI have never surfaced despite extensive searches of French and Russian archives. French diplomatic dispatches from St. Petersburg to Paris are also missing for 28 June through 5 July 1914 and for 20 to 23 July 1914 (i.e. period of summit meeting). 

It's possible some documents will eventually surface but I suspect members of the 1914 French and Russian governments took these secrets to the grave.


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 19, 2013)

I wonder if the documents were really deliberately kept hidden, or just lost in the files, and then found by someone looking for something else.


----------



## davebender (Mar 20, 2013)

Other French diplomatic dispatches for 1914 are properly filed so it's readily apparent the missing French documents are no accident.


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 20, 2013)

davebender said:


> Other French diplomatic dispatches for 1914 are properly filed so it's readily apparent the missing French documents are no accident.



That doesn't prove anything, mistakes happen all the time when it comes to any kind of paperwork.


----------



## davebender (Mar 20, 2013)

> That doesn't prove anything, mistakes happen all the time when it comes to any kind of paperwork.


Hence the reason for documents to be deliberately destroyed. France and Russia were probably planning to start WWI but we have no absolute proof. Perhaps the French President and Czar Nicholas were simply discussing the price of corn in Iowa a week before mobilizing for war against Germany.

We have this snippet from Colonel House in a letter he wrote to President Wilson May 29, 1914 while he was in Europe.
_Whenever England consents, France and Russia will close in on Germany and Austria._

Perhaps that's just a coincidence too.


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 20, 2013)

Whatever fits into your conspriracy theories dave.


----------



## davebender (Mar 21, 2013)

I have posted historical facts. This is a historical forum. What's the problem?


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 21, 2013)

Your concentration on who mobilized and when is just a smokescreen to cover for the fact that the first country to go across a frontier and invade another country, was Germany, when it invaded Belgium.


----------



## airminded88 (Mar 22, 2013)

davebender said:


> the French President and Czar Nicholas were simply discussing the price of corn in Iowa a week before mobilizing for war against Germany.



Were we and our products that influential within the highest levels of European leaderships back in those days Dave?

If there was some evidence to back that I would certainly feel proud.


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

Food is often a more effective weapon than guns....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lutefisk has been known to wipe out whole families. Or at least, start feuds.


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Lutefisk has been known to wipe out whole families. Or at least, start feuds.



haha...I had to google Lutefisk as I assumed it was a donut lol.


----------

